
Start up review - case studies of succesful internet startups - sharpshoot
http://www.startup-review.com/blog/index.php
======
nostrademons
Is there anyone doing case studies of *unsuccessful* internet startups? The
successful ones are helpful, but it's easy to fall prey to survivorship bias,
i.e. there's no guarantee that any commonalities have to do with them being
*successful* rather than *internet* or *startups*. A group of unsuccessful
startups would be a nice control group, and maybe then we could draw some
better conclusions about what makes a startup successful.

~~~
Terror9
I second that question.

~~~
sharpshoot
Sounds like a good plan - putting together a wiki of unsuccessful startups and
their lessons. Anyone read Boohoo? the story of Boo.com?

------
Nick_Smith
Oh WOW. This is an absolute gold mine. Case studies of dozens of them. They
even have the CEOs of Rotten Tomatoes posting there in response. This is
great. Thank you so much.

~~~
sharpshoot
Yeah, also its quite interesting to see the commonalities between the
successful startups in different industries - stuff like focusing on cheap
distribution first then monetisation, and also seeing how team dynamics and
business models evolve. In addition to founders at work - essential reading.

